# Power steering pump?



## qoncept (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife's 02 Sentra Spec-V was making a weird humming sound that I couldn't identify, and pitch changed with RPM. Today the power steering has stopped working when it's cold and slowly gets better as it warms up. Topped off the fluid and still have the same issue. I'm pretty sure the power steering pump is bad but wanted to get input first.

If I do buy a power steering pump, should I replace any lines at the same time?


----------



## kiwiboatie (Sep 6, 2011)

*power steering pumps*

Hi, Don't know the answer to your problem & i don't know how to start a new thread but i have a problem with the power steering on my 2001 nissan presage.
I have just bought this vehicle & was told of the problem by the previous owner. It has been used as a taxi & has 340,000 k's on the clock. When turning the wheel to go round a corner the wheel tries to push back against the turn then eases then pushes again in a kind of pulsing action. The fluid was changed by the owner but the problem still persisted so he just put up with it. It is not dangerous but spoils the driving enjoyment.
Has anyone had the same problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you sure the belt isn't slipping on the pump pulley?
Older V belts would squeal and chirp when slipping, not so much so these days with serpentine belts driving everything.
If the belt is good, check the P/S pump pulley itself and see if it's "glazed", in other words...REALLY smooth, so smooth that the belt can't get a grip on the pulley. Roughen up the grooves just a little bit with some emery cloth.
Just a thought...


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I would try using some "stop leak" ps fluid first as a cheap fix.

If you've never replaced the accessory belt, that would be a good idea too. Check the pulleys at the same time and replace any that don't spin freely with the belt off.


----------

